# NESC



## PEoct (Aug 27, 2014)

DEAR FRIENDS

I Dnt have NESC book , does any one have the index scan copy, when i was doing sample paper seems like NESC question are just index related.

can someone help me that.

thank you so much and good luck for preparation.


----------



## Peele1 (Aug 27, 2014)

I just used the Power book from Camera and an excerpt that was free. The only 1-2 question(s) on the test were covered with what I had.

I strategically opted to not get the full NESC.


----------



## iwire (Aug 27, 2014)

PEoct said:


> DEAR FRIENDS
> 
> I Dnt have NESC book , does any one have the index scan copy, when i was doing sample paper seems like NESC question are just index related.
> 
> ...


Hi...the files i sent to you a while back but mostly you need the TOC


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Aug 27, 2014)

PEoct said:


> DEAR FRIENDS
> 
> I Dnt have NESC book , does any one have the index scan copy, when i was doing sample paper seems like NESC question are just index related.
> 
> ...


Do you have the GA Tech material? The notes and video provide good insight on NESC.


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Aug 29, 2014)

If you can get access to IEEE Xplore (through your company, a university library, and some public libraries), you can download a free copy. Check out a couple university libraries that you might have access to.


----------



## iwire (Aug 29, 2014)

There is a publiclaw website you can download 2007 version NESC...also used the Georgia Tech material


----------

